
Preserving arcade games (2014) [video] - weinzierl
https://media.ccc.de/v/31c3_-_5997_-_en_-_saal_6_-_201412282030_-_preserving_arcade_games_-_ange_albertini
======
severine
Cool, but needs a (2014).

------
ronanyeah
It would be cool if all C/C++ based games were eventually ported to
WebAssembly, and could be played through a cloud gaming service such as
Stadia.

